# Canadian owner asking for advice [DRI]



## Peterh1952 (Feb 13, 2015)

My wife and I jointly own 8500 points in DRI Premier Vacation Collection.  This gives us access annually to many very nice resorts throughout the western US and around the world (Europe, Mexico, Caribbean).  We are interesting in selling but are very 'green' when it comes to US real estate.  I know that DRI will charge a transfer of ownership fee ($250) that we will pay.  Can someone step me through the things that we will need to do to legally transfer the deed to a new owner?  A step, by step guide would be very gratefully received.  Many thanks in advance


----------



## theo (Feb 13, 2015)

Peterh1952 said:


> My wife and I jointly own 8500 points in DRI Premier Vacation Collection.  This gives us access annually to many very nice resorts throughout the western US and around the world (Europe, Mexico, Caribbean).  We are interesting in selling but are very 'green' when it comes to US real estate.  I know that DRI will charge a transfer of ownership fee ($250) that we will pay.  Can someone step me through the things that we will need to do to legally transfer the deed to a new owner?  A step, by step guide would be very gratefully received.  Many thanks in advance



Fwiw, TUG has a DRI-specific forum. Maybe a moderator will move your inquiry there, where odds of directly reaching more folks with DRI-specific knowledge and experience are likely  higher.


----------



## kalima (Feb 13, 2015)

*Come join us!*



Peterh1952 said:


> My wife and I jointly own 8500 points in DRI Premier Vacation Collection.  This gives us access annually to many very nice resorts throughout the western US and around the world (Europe, Mexico, Caribbean).  We are interesting in selling but are very 'green' when it comes to US real estate.  I know that DRI will charge a transfer of ownership fee ($250) that we will pay.  Can someone step me through the things that we will need to do to legally transfer the deed to a new owner?  A step, by step guide would be very gratefully received.  Many thanks in advance


https://www.facebook.com/groups/322787654592856/?fref=ts
We also have a facebook group specific to DRI please come check us out...friendly and happy to give advice etc...TUG is really really great also definitely but loads of DRI members on our site so you may get more 'hits' there ..I am Hawaii Collection so not familiar with your particular collection...when I bought my Hawaii resale the rules are different I believe...I am told it is very straightforward though but you will probably have to give your points away unfortunately rather than sell them.


----------



## kalima (Feb 13, 2015)

*Cdn*

Just noticed you are Canadian! So am I Good luck BTW


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if any of the DRI collections have any worth at all. BUT you need to be aware that DRI does it's best to make buying a resale DRI collection as unappealing as possible.  So that makes it difficult for those of us who own points in a DRI collection to sell or even give it away. 

Good Luck


----------



## grant_kuckuck@msn.com (Feb 14, 2015)

DRI resale:  what if we cannot sell our points.and just quit paying the  maintainance  fees?  What are the consequences?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kalima (Feb 15, 2015)

*Stay tuned...*

sorry had posted on wrong thread.


----------

